# Guppy fry have pointed tails need help!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

3 of my 5 3 week old guppy fry have pointed tails.can i cure them by doing a water change or are they just going to die?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i need*

i need as much help cos they are my hb's and its 22:25 here.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*anybody*

anybody??????


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, but you may lose the weakest... Water changes may help but methelyne blue helps cure things like this. 

I had it among some platies and the odd guppy and the platies died...  but i managed to save the others...

Good luck! 

P.s If you do try the methylene blue then don't leave anything (apart from gravel) in the tank that you mind being died blue... Even plants are risky! 

P.p.s Your entire tank goes DARK BLUE!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are they just clamping their fins because of stress or are the physically deformed? Pintail is a symptom of something nasty.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

If it is pintail, then they porbely won't do much and kind of lie down on the bottom or swim tilted...


----------

